# Let me reintroduce myself



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

What's up everyone? I joined the forum last year (some of you might recognize username) and was pretty active during the season but haven't been posting much at all since the season ended. Anyway now that's it's starting to get cold out I've come back and figured I'll tell you all a little bit about myself.

I ride on the east coast, been snowboarding for 9 years (I'll be 21 in a few months), most of that time has been spent freeriding but the past two years I've pretty much dedicated to improving my riding in the park. I ride on a 157 Burton Twin for park and a 168 Burton Canyon for freeride. I consider myself more into rails/jibbing than jumps, but it's close. As far as my abilities, I'm able to fs and bs 360 off kickers and flatground, and can 50-50 pretty much any type of rail or box and can boardslide most boxes but I'm kinda sketchy boardsliding rails. This season I plan on accomplishing fs and fs 5's and maybe even 7's later on in the season. So I look forward to offering my own advice to those looking for park tips and also reading some good advice from more experienced park riders.

I ride at Greek Peak in NY for most of the year and occasionally Mount Creek in NJ.

It's good to be back, hope we start seeing some snow here where I live


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

welcome back! Good Luck with the 5's an 7's!


----------

